# Achtuning holiday special Free Shipping* on any item** until Friday 12-17



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2004)

Achtuning.com
*Free UPS ground shipping, max credit is $80 which will completely cover most items except for wheel and tire packages, expedited shipping, or international orders.
**Free shipping not offered on items which are already on sale.


----------

